# Hard water spots ?



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I am trying to clean an empty glass tank (inside & out), and I need to know the best way to remove hard water spots without scratching the glass (it looks like calcium build-up).

I am trying to avoid harsh chemicals. Is there something I can use?

Any ideas?


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Have you tried vinegar?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, but I didnt let it soak very long...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Brand new flat razor blades.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I used vinegar but also read you can use lemon juice, let it soak, scrub, soak, scrub, rinse.

Here is my old post on it.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=150423


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Carefully use a brand new flat razor blade as suggested. Clean the blade after every pass. Works pretty good for me.


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

I used Lime Away. I know it doesn't meet the criteria of not being harsh, but it works like a champ.


----------

